# JD 71 Flex planters



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Good morning fellow forum members.
I recently snagged a set of 71 Flex planters that are in pretty good shape.
These units have what is known as the Emmit Bragg depth gauge shoes.
As you can see they are a bit different than the Deere depth shoe.

My problem is, I can't figure out how to adjust the darned things. I can't tell if there are parts missing or if I just haven't look at them in the right light yet. :dazed:

There is no information online about this type of shoe, other than a replacement liner by one company that manufactures poly products.

The closeup pic is of one of my units. The shoe just hangs on a single pivot point. Im sure you can imagine what happens when I lower the planters. Yep, the front of that shoe just digs into the dirt and starts piling it in front of the planter.

The second pic is of a planter setup that I found online. The shoes on it seem to be fastened in a secure manner but I just can't for the life of me figure out how.

Does anyone else have some 71's with the Emmit Bragg shoes and could you tell me how yours are attached?

Thanks,
Mark


----------

